

When Your Competition Gets Bought by Apple: The Melodeo Story - mrjoshua
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/12/melodeo-making-big-push-in-online-music-eyes-apple-in-the-cloud/

======
rbritton
Sounds at least a bit familiar: <http://www.panic.com/extras/audionstory/>

------
vaporstun
Single Page: [http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/12/melodeo-making-
big...](http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/12/melodeo-making-big-push-in-
online-music-eyes-apple-in-the-cloud/?single_page=true)

